# Taking pictures through scope



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm trying to take pictures through my spotting scope. But for the video camera and one of my cameras the pictures are either blurry or there's a white dot in the middle any way to correct this??


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

http://www.birdingisrael.com/birdersCorner/digiscoping.htm

This info may help, good luck!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

It may have a lot to do with your spotting scope. I have been looking into this also, and they make different spotting scopes just for this purpose. They have better glass, and of course they cost more. HD glass? I've been trying to decide if it is worth it.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

They also make an attachment that I have seen at Cabela's that mounts your digital camera right to the scope. Its an adapter of sorts. I have heard the Cabela's ones aren't the best, but I did some research, and the better ones are not cheap...$200 if I remember correctly. Don't forget to zoom your camera in/out as necessary to get rid of the dark circle around the pics. Then use the settings on the scope to get the zoom and focus you want.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

K thanks guys I have messed with it even more and can get a pretty good picture out to 300 hundred yards it's just getting that close while not wanting to push the animals away.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

The hard part is holding your camera steady while taking the pic. The adapters are really nice for long shots. I have a Vortex Nomad and a Canon Powershot and I have taken quite a few pics through it. Digiscoping is pretty addicting.[attachment=0:24x3lw9z]East Canyon Elk 7.JPG[/attachment:24x3lw9z]


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Now your just showing off HJB Nice picture for sure!


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

No, now I'm showing off
[attachment=1:15q8ynqv]Double Down.JPG[/attachment:15q8ynqv]
[attachment=0:15q8ynqv]Double down 2.JPG[/attachment:15q8ynqv]

:lol:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I like that bulls fronts, I can't take them through a scope, I just use my 40x zoom camera now lol


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

It's pretty tough. I purchased a Vortex digital camera adapter and I love it. I also ordered a Tines Up scope cam adapter for my video camera. Should be pretty sweet. If you want to see some video I have taken through my scope, check out my youtube page.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Great video HJB, how far is that elk away from you?
Were you using the Canon powershot or what was the video camera?

Thanks
Kade


----------

